# Horrible games



## NikoKing (Jul 2, 2009)

What's your least favorite game YOU'VE PLAYED (Yeah, don't go blabbing on about E.T. for Atari if you haven't played it.)  I have to say it would be Sims bustin' out for gamecube.  The other versions of this game are  superior to the crappy gamecube version.

Also, please respect each other's opinions. kthx.


----------



## StbAn (Jul 2, 2009)

The Golden Compass, I said to my father to bring me a game cuz he was travelling and he bring me that one... horrible


----------



## MygL (Jul 2, 2009)

Hmm I dunno probably a Yu-Gi-Oh game for GameBoy Color... Ugh...


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 2, 2009)

Sonic Mega Collection
no wonder it was worth 15$


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 2, 2009)

Star Fox Adventures T.T


----------



## smasher (Jul 2, 2009)

E.T. on the atari.

BTW, did you know they threw away 1.2 million copies?


----------



## MygL (Jul 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Star Fox Adventures T.T


:O  :'(


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 2, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> E.T. on the atari.
> 
> BTW, did you know they threw away 1.2 million copies?


Yes, they're buried in a desert or something like that.


----------



## smasher (Jul 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah. the game sucked.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 2, 2009)

I've been waiting to unveil this game to all of you.  Be prepared to vomit.
http://www.youtube.com/v/1bgiIit1U8U


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 4, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I've been waiting to unveil this game to all of you.  Be prepared to vomit.
> http://www.youtube.com/v/1bgiIit1U8U


Ha, I've seen that video before. Isn't the game 0.99$?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 4, 2009)

Mario is Missing for the SNES.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

I got Haunted Mansion for gamecube as a gift... and it sucks.  Worst. game. ever.


----------



## Kiley (Jul 4, 2009)

series of unfortinute events hands down it was worthless so i sold it.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 4, 2009)

hmmmm....
only one I can think of is Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly.
Holy crap, it takes like 5 minutes just to load, its glitchy, Spyro has a weird voice in the game, plus his gliding time was the worst.

All in all, IMO WORST GAME EVER.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jul 4, 2009)

anything sonic...i never liked those games...


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 4, 2009)

Fantastic Four. :/


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Fantastic Four. :/


Games based on movies generally have a high failure rate.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 4, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> hmmmm....
> only one I can think of is Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly.
> Holy crap, it takes like 5 minutes just to load, its glitchy, Spyro has a weird voice in the game, plus his gliding time was the worst.
> 
> All in all, IMO WORST GAME EVER.


Spyro died after the first 3 games.

Insomniac Spyro was the best.


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 4, 2009)

Off the top of my head, I'd pick Mario's Time Machine, it was a Mario game...that was educational. :X


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Off the top of my head, I'd pick Mario's Time Machine, it was a Mario game...that was educational. :X


what system was it on?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 4, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SNES, NES and PC.


----------



## Kiley (Jul 4, 2009)

spongebob light camra pants was crapy very crappy..


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 4, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Off the top of my head, I'd pick Mario's Time Machine, it was a Mario game...that was educational. :X


We have it. Ugh, that is probably my least favorite game.

The only semi enjoyable part was surfing.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 4, 2009)

Some kind of Farm Simulation game on my pc.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 4, 2009)

Sonic and the Black Night. x:


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 5, 2009)

That I've played: Pac-man fever. But I saw my friend palying this stupid old crappy bible game.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 5, 2009)

naruto: clash of ninja =X


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> Some kind of Farm Simulation game on my pc.


Sim Farm? Classic game haha!


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 5, 2009)

Chicken Shoot.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

Tamagotchi party on XD .


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 5, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I've been waiting to unveil this game to all of you.  Be prepared to vomit.
> http://www.youtube.com/v/1bgiIit1U8U


LOL that game fails! : )


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

Catz for GBA... That sucked.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 5, 2009)

bdubs, I doubt you've seen this game.

http://www.youtube.com/v/kXdQnV6i0ic


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Madagascar...>_<


----------



## Conor (Jul 5, 2009)

Superman 64 >.<


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 5, 2009)

Big beach sports


----------



## Conor (Jul 5, 2009)

I got another..

Carnival Games!


----------



## Natalie27 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sonic Chronicles the dark brotherhood


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> I got another..
> 
> Carnival Games!


Me and my friends had such funny times with that  .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

Also Spyro: Shadow Legacy. Blegh.


----------



## Jarrrad (Jul 5, 2009)

world of warcraft 
                          Its so boring.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 5, 2009)

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> world of warcraft
> Its so boring.


I'm sorry, but I hate you for saying that.




			
				Travis makes Touchdowns said:
			
		

> bdubs, I doubt you've seen this game.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/kXdQnV6i0ic


I still have to say that Big Rigs is worse.


----------



## Conor (Jul 5, 2009)

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> world of warcraft
> Its so boring.


Thats why it has over 10million subscribers  <_<


----------



## StbAn (Jul 5, 2009)

muscle march coming to wiiware

http://www.youtube.com/v/uZd-QIbolZ8


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 5, 2009)

Sonic and the Secret Rings


----------



## SamXX (Jul 5, 2009)

Hot Wheels: Velocity X.
Really bad.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 5, 2009)

I never buy bad games (I check possibly every review site before buying) but at my friend's house I played one of those Cabela's hunting games for the XBox 360.


----------



## Anna (Jul 5, 2009)

zoo tycoon on d.s


----------



## Anna (Jul 5, 2009)

wait take that back.

My Sims on wii.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 5, 2009)

StbAn said:
			
		

> muscle march coming to wiiware
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/uZd-QIbolZ8


You haven't even bought that yet.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 5, 2009)

Spongebob: Creature From the Crusty Crab. UGH...JUST UGH...

And of course, Superman 64...DEAR GOD, THE FAIL MAKE MY EYES VOMIT!!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 5, 2009)

Sonic and the Secret Rings
Sonic Unleashed on the PS3


----------



## melly (Jul 5, 2009)

Dark cloud.. the cover looked awesome, but the game.. phew glad I sold it


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 5, 2009)

probably kokoroto or whatever its called, its alright but its the worst game i have and its really not fun


----------



## CaKe95 (Jul 5, 2009)

grabbed by the ghoulies


----------



## Conor (Jul 6, 2009)

Call of Duty 3 for the Wii, that game made me want to rip my hair out :I


----------



## Orange (Jul 6, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> hmmmm....
> only one I can think of is Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly.
> Holy crap, it takes like 5 minutes just to load, its glitchy, Spyro has a weird voice in the game, plus his gliding time was the worst.
> 
> All in all, IMO WORST GAME EVER.


I liked it.
First Spyro game I played and it made me play some more after that.

The Ant Bully is one of the worst games I've ever played.


----------



## Jarv156 (Jul 7, 2009)

tikitorch55 said:
			
		

> Sonic Mega Collection
> no wonder it was worth 15$


You better not mean that, Mega collection is awesome!!!

However, Gems collection is god awful, there's only 1 good game on it, Sonic CD.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 7, 2009)

That crappy mario game with the time machine for the snes.
wii sports and twilight princess.

all of those are tied, and it's too early for me to think of the rest.


----------



## Laeric (Jul 7, 2009)

Magic Pengel: The Quest for Color....that one did it for me.


----------



## melly (Jul 7, 2009)

Kingdom hearts ffor Gameboy advance with the cards
no good, the cards and Cube shape levels killed it


----------



## Suaure (Jul 7, 2009)

*thinks*
I dont know.......
umm...
Dragons Lair.
That game SUCKS


----------



## joshmosh345 (Jul 7, 2009)

animal crossing games......they sucked all of the fun out of my time...i hated them >_>


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jul 7, 2009)

Hmm castlevania 2 simons quest for the nes comes straight to mind. Playing it for 30 minutes and you'll never want to play a game again arghh.


----------

